# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box  GPG DRAGON 3.11 BETA Test Report Only Here

## mohamed73

*GPG DRAGON 3.11 BETA Test Report Only Here (I am focusing 6610 CPU - COM and USB Mood   )*  * With COM Port*    *
Read Info*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Read File*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *
With USB*     *Read Info*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Read File*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
Read IMEI*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
Write 4 IMEI*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Read CNV*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Write CNV*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          *DRAGON NEVER RESTS*

----------

